# New to flounder gigging.



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I've only been gigging a few times and I need some help. Where are the flounder this time of year? I am restricted (for now) to the area around Dead Mans island. When are the flounder around here? I went out a couple nights ago and didn't see anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I will take as much advise as I can get. Thanks.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

This time of year the big girls head south. So the closest to the gulf is best. River mouths and canals produce year round but more males and smaller fish. The pass is the best bet....its like the bottom of a funnel were they pass through to go spawn.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. What depth water is best to gig in? Do flounder usually prefer the deeper water or shallow water. Forgive me for my questions but I am very new to this.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I get them from 2 inches of water to 5 feet. Its best to zig zag from deep to shallow to find what depth they laying that night. Normally at high tides they are closer to the bank and opposite for low tides.


----------

